# AZ Haunters Halloween show and tell / after party



## JustJimAZ (Aug 19, 2010)

We have a room reserved at Monsterland in Downtown Mesa on November 18 from 1PM to....?

Bring your pics and videos to share while we have lunch surrounded by monsters!

Details at AZHaunters.com, of course.


----------

